# iCloud bloqué, il suffit d'aller en Apple Store avec facture?



## idtf (20 Décembre 2018)

Dans un forum voisin, un membre pose la question de savoir comment récupérer un iPhone bloqué iCloud.

On lui répond qu'il suffit de se présenter dans un apple store avec la facture originale prouvant l'achat de l'appareil.

Il sera ensuite réinitialisé à neuf.

C'est VRAI? c'est aussi simple que ça? QUI a essayé et réussi?


----------



## peyret (20 Décembre 2018)

Et avec une carte d'identité... en plus

Et la facture avec la même nom que la carte d'identité

et les adresses de facturation qui doivent avoir la même adresse que sur la CNI


----------

